# Recommend me some baggy bike shorts



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My 15 year old kid has expressed an interest in road biking. He doesn't want to look like dad -- guess I can't blame him. 

He tried on a pair at the LBS and they were too long -- down below his knees. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Cut the pad out of a pair you have and sew them into some ****** titey's that fit him tight. Then some shorts.

edit: white underwear!


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

There's a guide to the Best Mountain Bike Shorts on Mtbr. Since he's still growing, you might consider using a pair of gym shorts/soccer shorts over his cycling bibs. They're breathable, lightweight, non-restrictive, and very affordable.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Josh Patterson said:


> There's a guide to the Best Mountain Bike Shorts on Mtbr. Since he's still growing, you might consider using a pair of gym shorts/soccer shorts over his cycling bibs. They're breathable, lightweight, non-restrictive, and very affordable.


Do they sell padded liners that would go under gym shorts? He won't be caught dead in bib shorts -- even with gym shorts over top. 

He's almost 16. I don't think he has a lot of growing left to do.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

pmf said:


> Do they sell padded liners that would go under gym shorts? He won't be caught dead in bib shorts -- even with gym shorts over top.
> 
> He's almost 16. I don't think he has a lot of growing left to do.


You have a wealth of options to choose from. On the affordable end, there are quality liners from ZOIC and Pearl iZUMi. At this price, you could also consider getting him a dedicated pair of mountain bike "baggies" that are more fitted. There are also baggy shorts designed for gravel cycling that are shorter and have a tailored, but not skin-tight fit, that could work. It might just be a Colorado thing, but lots of the young NICA racers love to wear jorts. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No.
Your kid must obviously receive some education on this matter.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

kbwh said:


> No.
> Your kid must obviously receive some education on this matter.


You obviously don't have teen age kids.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Seriously, at age 16, it's your DUTY to embarrass your kid at every possible situation.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Two boys, pmf, 16 and 18.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

Lycra is by no means mandatory for cycling. If wearing baggies gets them into the sport, by all means, encourage them.


----------

